# Orange ethernet light



## freudsfriend (Jan 13, 2009)

I Have an acer Aspire 5610 Windows XP.
I am connected online with an ethernet cable. After my daughter fiddled with my computer occasionally the orange ethernet light stays on and i cannot connect. I run the 'diagnose connection problems' and it automatically restores connectivity. Why is this happening and can i prevent this from happening in future?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Could be something that got loaded. How often does this happen?

Let's reset the stack, just to eliminate that possibility.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## freudsfriend (Jan 13, 2009)

many thanx
looks to have resolved the problem
i appreciate the advice!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If this stays fixed, some application probably corrupted the LSP chain. Typically, these are applications that require Internet access or want to monitor network activity, like a firewall.


----------



## freudsfriend (Jan 13, 2009)

hi john

the orange light is back on again, it seems intermittent rather than on all the time
weird and just a bit annoying


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's odd. Maybe it's time to reload the network drivers for the card. The card could also be going bad...


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Look at the nics properties and see if your daughter changed something in the advance tab. Negotiation should be set to auto and not hardcoded to something like 1000mb if your network only support 100mb


----------

